# الفرق بين ديود زينر وبين منظم الجهد



## MOUDY99 (30 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيكم العافية
ممكن سؤال مالفرق بين ديود زينر وبين منظم الجهد أي لماذا لانستغني عن منظم الجهد وذلك بوضع منظم جهد؟؟؟؟


----------



## MOUDY99 (30 أغسطس 2009)

وين الردود ياشباب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng_Bandar (31 أغسطس 2009)

منظم الجهد هو عبارة عن زنر مع مقاومة بالتوازي


----------



## MOUDY99 (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي على الرد
بس السؤال هو اذا كان عبارة عن زنر مع مقاومة طيب ليش الرجل الثالثة تبع الأرضي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 أغسطس 2009)

MOUDY99 قال:


> يعطيكم العافية
> ممكن سؤال مالفرق بين ديود زينر وبين منظم الجهد أي لماذا لانستغني عن منظم الجهد وذلك بوضع منظم جهد؟؟؟؟


 أخى
الزينر كما تعلم غير دقيق لأن كل المكونات تصنع بنسبة خطأ +/-10% فلو أردت 5 فولت ستجد 5.1 فولت +/- 05 فولت وهذا غير ملائم لدوائر TTL مثلا فضلا عن أن الجهد يتغير مع الحمل - راجع منحنى التشغيل و خواص Knee التى يكون أفضل ما يمكن عندها كما أن لو أردت ضبط جهد حمل 1 أمبير لا بد من أن يتحمل الزينر 1 أمبير و إلا لو انخفض الحمل سيمر كل التيار فى الزينر و يتلف كما أنه حساس للحرارة شأن كل أشباه الموصلات ولو حدث قصر على الحمل ستسخن المقاومة لحد الإحتراق و ربما تسحب تيار أعلى من الدوائر السابقة تسبب تلفها و كما أنك لا تجد زينر ذو فولت متغير تضبطه حسب الحاجة و أخطر شيء لو تلف بحيث يكون مفصول أى لا يثبت، سيرتفع الجهد على الحمل مما يعرضه للتلف

لو حملت صفحة بيانات أى متكامله مثبت جهد مثل 7805 مثلا
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/82833/FAIRCHILD/LM7805.html
ستجد أنه
1- دقة عالية اى 5 فولت +/- 0.25 فولت و ثابتة مع تغير الحمل من صفر إلى الحمل الكامل 
2- لا تتأثر بتغير جهد التغذية من 7 إلى 35 فولت
3- لا يتأثر بالحرارة و إن ارتفعت حرارة جسم المثبت يقلل التيار آليا حتى لا يتلف
4- لا يمكن أن تسحب منه أكثر من التيار المقنن لكل عبوة وهناك 1.5 أمبير و 0.75 و 0.5 و 0.2 أمبير أى أن قصر الحمل لن يؤثر على غيرة من الدوائر ولا يسبب احتراق لشيء
5- ارخص بكثير من الزينر فالمتكاملة 1 أمبير أرخص من الزينر 1 أمبير لأن الزينر 5 فولت 1 أمبير هو 5 وات سيكون كبير الحجم و 12 فولت سيحتاج لمبرد و يكون ثمنه غالى
6- يوجد وحدات 3 أمبير و ثمنها قليل
7 - تتمتع بخاصية التلف الآمن Fail Safe أى عند تلفها تقطع جهد الخرج مما لا يشكل أى خطر على الحمل
8- توجد منه أرقام مثل LM317 تستطيع أن تحصل منها على جهد يمكن ضبطة لأى قيمة من 1.2 فولت حتى 300 فولت طالما أن فرق الجهد بين الدخول والخروج لا يتعدى 35 فولت
9- عند انخفاض الحمل ولو إلى صفر أمبير فتيار الفقد هنا يكون عدة مللى أمبير فقط


----------



## MOUDY99 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور كتير والله يعطيك العافية كتير كنت محتاج لهيك جواب
عنجد أنك بلسم يامشرفنا العزيز


----------



## انور محمد العبيدي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## dohaabushady (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

